# Lorry Re-spray



## Morrigan_Lady (28 October 2008)

Roughly how much does it cost to get a lorry re-sprayed?


----------



## LCobby (28 October 2008)

Depends on size and condition of lorry and the fnish you want- metallic, patterns, stripes, etc.
Its the preparation work that may take a lot of time and materials, if there are any scrahtes, flakey patches etc.
Would expect to pay at least £1K, prob nearer £2K for a decent job. 
More if you want mutliple colours,  patterns and swirls.


----------



## LCobby (28 October 2008)

or if its an older, cheaper lorry, rub down, primer  and brush with tractor paint for cost of a couple of hundred £'s in materials and few days work.


----------



## PaddyMonty (28 October 2008)

You do the prep work and provide the materials and I will spray it for you (have my own spray equipment).  Would need an indoor space thats warm though.  Sprayed mine outdoors but that was at height of the heat wave summer before last.

You can get some very cheap paint (limited colour range) or you can do like mine and use twin pack primer, metalic base coat and then twin pack lacqer (hard wearing) in which case expect to spend around £600 on materials.


----------



## stencilface (28 October 2008)

We re-painted ours by hand about a month ago.  A respray would cost as much as the wagon, so wasn't really worth it!

Cost about £70 in Dulux outdoor gloss paint which we rollered and painted on.  Did the stripes up the side using masking tape, and repainted all the metal bits with hammerite.

Must look good, as someone asked when we got our 'new' horsebox!


----------



## lauraheads (28 October 2008)

I called up somewhere yesterday with this question for a small 3.5T lorry and he said 2500-3000 for a single colour --- RIP OFF!

We (aka dad) did one ourselves a few years ago, wasnt perfect but it looked ok and cost about 300


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (28 October 2008)

TimeFaulter - Thank you very much, thats brilliant.  Ill ring when its all ready.


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (28 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
We re-painted ours by hand about a month ago.  A respray would cost as much as the wagon, so wasn't really worth it!

Cost about £70 in Dulux outdoor gloss paint which we rollered and painted on.  Did the stripes up the side using masking tape, and repainted all the metal bits with hammerite.

Must look good, as someone asked when we got our 'new' horsebox! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Have you got any pics?


----------



## PaddyMonty (28 October 2008)

What sort of lorry did you get?


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (28 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
What sort of lorry did you get? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Havent yet!! But Im pretty sure Im gonna go for an L reg Ford Iveco.


----------



## PaddyMonty (28 October 2008)

Whats the body made of?  Makes a difference to how its painted.
Here's mine before and after. Just to warm you I spent an entire week rubbing it down (10 hours a day).  Its hard work.
Before






After


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (28 October 2008)

I think the body is aluminium.  Yours looks fab, Ill have to get the boys round to start rubbing!! Oh er missus!


----------



## PaddyMonty (28 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

I think the body is aluminium.   

[/ QUOTE ]

In that case you will need an acid etch primer putting on no matter what paint you use unless you leave some of the original paint on.  In that case you risk a reaction between new and old paint.  

End result is only as good as the prep work.


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (28 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


End result is only as good as the prep work. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well I do have the best teacher dont I!!


----------



## toffeesmarty (28 October 2008)

I paid £1800 + VAT for body work, prep and respray of one colour for my Merc 811 in July. I then paid a further £350 for vinyl stickers to be designed and applied to the long sides of the lorry and 2 x HORSES signs on front and back.

Expect to pay much more for a metalic paint job.


----------



## beatrice (28 October 2008)

We paid around £3600 for ours. Its is standard silver and  metallic ink blue with stars. Looks amazing as it was hideous when we bought it so i imagine it needed a fair amount of rubbing down etc. They also put aluminium strips around the all the lockers etc as they were rusting. 
We were v v pleased with it!


----------



## Louby (28 October 2008)

My friends been quoted £2500 from 2 different people and shes happy with the price as expected it to be more


----------



## jeanettethree (28 October 2008)

We were quoted £1500 for ours that was just one colour though,


----------

